# Denver/Boulder Meetup



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

I don't know too many car audio folk in the area and it makes me sad. My friends don't get this stuff and mostly could care less. Someone really should make a post & try to get some folks together 

The purpose of this post is 2-fold. First the selfish reason. I find myself getting really into it now that I'm fooling around with audio again. But I haven't heard what I'd consider a SQ vehicle in a while aside from my own feeble attempts with limited tuning capabilities and budget equipment. I certainly haven't heard a properly time-aligned vehicle. I'd like to hear a nice-sounding car with some decent gear, tuned well, so I have some sort of baseline going forward. I'm still old-school, got into this before DSP, and really don't know what I'm missing with regards to TA. Beyond that, I was hoping to plop that same person or persons in my driver's seat for some honest feedback. 

The 2nd is to hopefully establish some sort of occasional get-together where local like-minded folks can talk about audio over coffee, dinner, beer, whatever. I used to be an active motorcyclist (DS) and the local likes of us got together at least twice a month to shoot the breeze, work on bikes, tell tall tales, etc. We had wrenching nights where we gathered in somebody's garage and tinkered, fixed, broke things, etc. We went to restaurants. We went to others' events. I keep thinking something like that for audio folk might be a lot of fun...if it only existed.

Any interest in anything like this on the Front Range?


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I'd be down.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Sweet! I'm good for weeknights or weekends at the moment. I'm all ears on a first location. Maybe a Sunday lunch somewhere to kick it off?


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Where do you live? I'm in Aurora. There are a few CO people here, but I haven't met up with any of them in a long time.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm persactly between Lafayette and Louisville. Literally. Always looking for a good excuse to put on a few miles though.


----------

